# Homelight Trim and Edge gas trimmer



## AirCore46 (Sep 25, 2004)

I lost my Manual....can anyone tel me the oil to fuel ratio for this product? Is it 40:1?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

get one at ace that handles 40:1 - 50:1


----------

